# German Short Hair Puppy



## chp.cheatham (Sep 18, 2015)

I have a 5 month old GSP. I have been taking her to the club to run a couple times a week but lately when we get there and I let her out to run, she returns to the truck and sits by its' side. She does not want to run or even walk with me. I noticed yesterday that when I did get her to come to me in the field she walks around with her tail and hind end down. What could have caused my puppy who normally runs for hours at a time to not want to do anything but get back in the truck? She is supposed to go to bird dog school when she is 8 months old.


----------



## NUTT (Sep 19, 2015)

Take something fun to play with and get her fired up about playing again. She will come around.


----------



## Joe Overby (Sep 20, 2015)

Maybe her teeth hurt. Maybe she doesn't feel good. Maybe she got in trouble one of those times she was "running" and now doesn't want to make the same mistake. You've asked an awfully vague question and given us NO background to go off of.


----------



## Mumpy (Oct 28, 2015)

Joe Overby said:


> Maybe she got in trouble one of those times she was "running" and now doesn't want to make the same mistake. You've asked an awfully vague question and given us NO background to go off of.



I agree with Joe here and feel something happened during one of those times running. Try taking her to a different location and see the reaction.


----------



## cam1hunter (Mar 10, 2016)

My GSP was very sensitive as a pup, even a yell to get her attention would make her tuck tail and lay down. First time a covey flushed in front of her it took some time to coax her out from under the truck. Get her out often and do your best to make each experience great for her and always end it on a high note, she will get over what ever is bothering her.


----------

